# Score!



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

I just literally stepped into this deal by accident... I have a friend whose company manufactures cinema and event lighting, and he's discontinued this line of black lights and associated products. He offered me two of these beauties for the cost of shipping after he saw my video and put two and two together that I might want them for my haunt!










250 watts black lights that run off of 115v, and of course, _the price could not be beat!_ I'm awaiting their imminent arrival in a day or two... 

Some days are too good to be true!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

WOW...that's a good friend...and great luck


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

lucky duck
those should put out some color


----------

